# Little confused...



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Had encouter ics on my phone...tried to get ti backup working installed busybox ( don't know if that is a no-no) but for some reason it didn't work so i thought hey lets reboot my phone and then it was just stuck at the bootlogo...so i figured might as well sbf and all...got everything back to stock, rooted my phone, went to install a back up of liberty i had and it stalled when installing data...like hung for a good 5 minutes..has this happened anyone? is my backup corrupted?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Could be.
Are you using the same CWM version to restore?

Try formatting everything...data...cache...system and restoring.
Try flashing the same rom you're trying to restore...and restore from there.

You may be stuck at this point, however.
If so...hopefully you have a recent TI backup...and can simply flash the rom and restore.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah I just flashed liberty and restored my ti backup.... I think I just freaked out cuz I had like less than 30%.. Everything is working meow!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

